# Ohms Vs Volts



## Stokkies (23/7/14)

Hi There

I have a vision spinner 2 battery with a protank 3 and 2ohm dual coils. Using Vapour Mountain vm4 liquid.
Question: What is the voltage i need to set on the spinner to get the best use out of the coil.


----------



## Mike (23/7/14)

Adjust it to taste  The VS2 can't put enough wattage out to really mess things up. Some people will prefer a stronger vape at 4.3v, others will like it smoother at 3.8v. 3.3v will be pretty weak, and 4.8 won't get you much more power than 4.3v because it won't be able to put out enough current.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

